# [THEME] BLACK [GO-APEX-NOVA] LAUNCHER THEME



## sim_jim

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I would like to show my first theme 
GO LAUNCHER (FULL)
APEX - NOVA (ICONS/WALLPAPER)

BLACK THEME










Please give me your feedback

Screen Shots :



















DOWNLOAD

​


----------



## sim_jim

*Updates :*

1.6

NEW ICONS ADDED FOR :

Angry Birds
Anydo
Box
Google Earth
Fancy
Go Launcher EX
IMDb
Notepad
Soundhound
Springpad
Super User
Swiftkey
Tango
Terminal
Tweet Deck
Wikipedia
Yahoo

1.5

THREE NEW BLACK WALLPAPERS

NEW ICONS ADDED FOR :

Shazam
Airdroid
Youtube
Foursquare
Sound Recorder
Beautiful Widget
Google Maps Local
Google Maps Places
Google Maps Latitude
Google Chrome
Google Drive
Google Navigation
Sim Tool Kit
News And Weather

1.4

NEW ICONS FOR :

Xda
IM+
Zedge
Viber
Vonage
Tapatalk
Quardant
Flash Player
Root Explorer
Flash Light
Super User
Instagram
Adobe Reader
DSP Manager
Facebook Messenger
Google Talk
Google Voice Search
Google Voice Dialer
Google Wallet
Google Books
Google Plus
Google Navigation
Google Movies

*MORE ICONS + WALLPAPERS COMING IN NEXT UPDATE*


----------



## gewuerzwiesel30

damn that looks nice 

I am Weasel
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~-
and you've been SPANK'd by a S3


----------



## sim_jim

NEW UPDATE WITH 23 NEW ICONS


----------



## sim_jim

New Update

THREE NEW BLACK WALLPAPERS + NEW ICONS ADDED


----------



## sim_jim

NEW UPDATE 1.6

MORE ICONS ADDED


----------



## sim_jim

1.7

Fixed icons not themed in Samsung Galaxy S3
New Preview Screens

NEW ICONS ADDED FOR :

EBAY
FM RADIO
ALLSHARE
DEVTOOLS
DOLPHIN BROWSER
FIREFOX BROWSER
GAMES HUB
TEAM VIEWER
GOOGLE TRANSLATE

MORE TO COME IN NEXT UPDATE


----------



## salfordphil

This is well smart. What clock are you using?

Phil


----------



## b16

Slim, did you update it? And does it work with the new Trebuchet if you did?


----------

